# Text auf Standarddrucker drucken



## bloodghost (19. Jun 2012)

Hi leute!

Habe folgendes Problem: Das Drucken funktioniert soweit ganz ganz gut, nur erscheint immer das standard popup-fenster in dem man aufgefordert wird den Drucker/Seitenanzahl usw.... zu wählen.
Ich möchte aber direkt auf den Standarddrucker drucken, ohne abfrage. 
Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Mein Code: 
	
	
	
	





```
private void print(String text) {
        PrintJob auftrag = getToolkit().getPrintJob(this, "Mein 1. Ausdruck", null);
        if(auftrag != null) {
            Graphics graphik = auftrag.getGraphics();
            if (graphik != null) {
                graphik.setFont(new Font("TimesRoman", Font.PLAIN, 24)); 
                graphik.drawString(text, 40, 70);   
                graphik.dispose();
            }
            auftrag.end();
        }
    }
```

und dann mit print(); drucken.


----------



## bloodghost (20. Jun 2012)

EDIT: ich meine natürlich ohne den Druckdialog ^^! 
Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## ssoul26 (20. Jun 2012)

Baue folgendes um, dann geht des

PrinterJob job = PrinterJob.getPrinterJob() //Use default printer
job.setPrintable(new Printable(){
  public int print(Graphics graphics, PageFormat pageFormat, int pageIndex) {
     if(pageIndex != 0)
        return NO_SUCH_PAGE;
     //draw to graphics
     return PAGE_EXISTS;
  }
});
job.setJobName("<Name of Job>");
try
{
job.print();
}
catch(PrinterException e)
{
  //handle error
}


----------



## bloodghost (20. Jun 2012)

danke! werde es nachher mal ausprobieren


----------

